# george inn nigeria ?



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

just checking out the new camp sites list below the posts on the main page liked the look of the george inn for the w/end but its a little to far to go the map shows it just of the coast of nigeria
it least the weather will by ok


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

All done.

Unfortunately Its now in a somewhat cooler region :wink: 

pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

dam and i was thinking lots of sun and great beer but on the plus side its only 25 minutes from where i live and the weathers looking better for the w/end


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*George In*

Think Someones made a George of my Campsite database posting for >>>Les Naiades Campsite Grimaud<<< as it has never been added.

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: George In*



teemyob said:


> Think Someones made a George of my Campsite database posting for >>>Les Naiades Campsite Grimaud<<< as it has never been added.
> 
> Trev


Not sure what you mean Trev, its in there...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2343

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*For petes sake*

Hello Pete,

Maybe I did not look hard enough!

My apologies.

Must be that "next page" trhat is not prominent enough! (excuse).

>>>Here it is<<<

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No problemo Trev.

Why not stick a few more in, practice makes perfect  :roll: 

Only jesting, no pressure.

pete


----------

